# Breeding CRS/CBS



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

So what is the deal with Amazonia Aqua Soil? I keep reading how its the way to go for CRS/CBS

I have 2 tanks (a 5g and a 10G)
One has some old gravel topped with fluval stratum, and my 5G is 100% stratum.. both have CRS/CBS berried and a few rounds of shrimplets so far.

I have 2 other tanks on the go, both 10G. one has come CPDs and the other a handful of rilli's.. (for some reason a few have died off).. those 2 tanks just have generic black aquarium gravel.. i'm thinking of converting them to CRS/CBS tanks and trying to Breed higher quality shrimp.. Could be a fun project!

Now Is there any reason to invest in aquasoil? I can see the release of ammonia at first be beneficial if you are trying to cycle a new tank but aside from that it seems like trouble.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

You'll have to do constant water changes to leech out the ammonia completely, because a decent filter for a 15- g tank would already be established within 2.5 weeks from what I've experienced.

I haven't used Stratum. I don't believe it was available when I started with dwarf shrimp, but when I used ADA I had no problems as far as acidity, ph fluctuations, etc. after it was flushed. The only real issue besides the initial cycle is that it'll depleat or otherwise turn to mud after about a year, which would then need to be topped off.

The primary thing you should be looking at is what is the parameters that the stock you'd be purchasing are already breeding in. Base your purchase off that since you want a successful project. I'd be surprised if Stratum was as acidic as ADA Amazonia II, but I could be wrong. You can buffer it up if the KH\GH isn't enough with ADA, I'm not sure what the parameters are with Stratum.


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

Why are you having all of my dream tanks?? lol. I will get ready for CRS in my RCS tank in near future once my pea puffer project is done.

as far as I understand( from aquarium west people and google) it keeps ph low which is good for CRS.. I just start using almond leaves in my RCS ( which 6 of 25 are currently berried) tank to lower PH. 

I have no plan to use them for CRS and it will be interesting to see if almond leaves will do the trick


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

I think they do help.. i have some to that i throw in the tanks once in a while 
I add a bit of GH booster but other than that i have avoided additives

If i do start another.. is it worth trying the ADA stuff.. or just top the already established gravel with a bit of fluval for aesthetics(in the work shop..haha) and pop some shrimp in... (that being said i see people breed in bare bottom tanks..so how much does it really matter?)


-- Dream tanks.. hehe its an addiction (mine started with a 6g edge!) Now I had to cut my self off from getting any new tanks!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

If you know what you're doing and you can buffer accordingly bare bottoms would be great unless you want plants and don't want them to be potted, or otherwise already have shrimp that are established in our water parameters. I don't see inhabitants readily thriving from 1 degree of difference in PH.

GH Booster is a definite necessity.

I don't know how much Stratum would be necessary to get the desired ph/kh/gh. But again, it's relative to what the shrimp were already living in. CRS\CBS are more sensitive than Neocaridina Heteropodas, I've seen cherry shrimp that can thrive in a bucket of tap water with algae. Being as CRS\CBS cost more, I wouldn't risk it just for longevity sake. Figure out what amount of substrate will produce X results, and then find out what the seller's water parameters are to make your decision.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Ironically, Im having alot better luck breading the CRS/CBS than the neos! (strange but true..)... So i mind as well just stick with what has been working for me.

Once they breed a bit more ill prob just start selectively placing them in the different tanks.


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Thread moved to Crustaceans/Inverts/Mollusks section~


----------

